# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Xin hỏi cách lau thấu kính

## patung

Chào các Bác
Các bác cho em hỏi cách lau thấu kính hội tụ máy khắc Laser.
Em cắt một thời gian nó bị bẩn tháo dùng cồn với khăn lau kính lau mà lớp mạ màu vàng nó bị bay mất.
Vậy các bác chỉ giúp em cách lau đúng cách, em xin cảm ơn nhiều.
P/s: lớp mạ nếu bị lau sạch như ảnh thì có ảnh hưởng đến việc cắt khắc không ạ?

----------


## CNC3DS

Nếu tia laser chiếu vào chỗ vàng thì vẫn ko sao bác nhé vì bản chất cái này là gương phản xạ mà, nếu nó còn lớp phản xạ thì vẫn ok. Bác chỉ cần lấy nước xà phòng lau sơ là được, còn qua thời gian thì cái kính này nó cũng sẽ bị ố thôi.

----------


## nnk

> Nếu tia laser chiếu vào chỗ vàng thì vẫn ko sao bác nhé vì bản chất cái này là gương phản xạ mà, nếu nó còn lớp phản xạ thì vẫn ok. Bác chỉ cần lấy nước xà phòng lau sơ là được, còn qua thời gian thì cái kính này nó cũng sẽ bị ố thôi.


cái này kính hội tụ nhe, không phải kính phản xạ

Kính như hình thì nó te tua quá rồi, thay mới đi, có mấy trăm bạc thôi, còn ảnh hưởng thì đương nhiên là có, tia bị hấp thụ vô kính nhiều hơn nên kính nóng và mau hư hơn nữa, cắt cường độ cao có thể bể kính, tia bị hấp thụ bớt nên suy hao nhiều, cắt không đứt vật liệu nên phải tăng công suất lên, mà tăng lên thì nó lại nóng kính hơn, nói chung là 1 vòng lẩn quẩn nên thay cho nó lẹ

----------

patung

----------


## patung

> cái này kính hội tụ nhe, không phải kính phản xạ
> 
> Kính như hình thì nó te tua quá rồi, thay mới đi, có mấy trăm bạc thôi, còn ảnh hưởng thì đương nhiên là có, tia bị hấp thụ vô kính nhiều hơn nên kính nóng và mau hư hơn nữa, cắt cường độ cao có thể bể kính, tia bị hấp thụ bớt nên suy hao nhiều, cắt không đứt vật liệu nên phải tăng công suất lên, mà tăng lên thì nó lại nóng kính hơn, nói chung là 1 vòng lẩn quẩn nên thay cho nó lẹ


Em thay mới rồi bác, nhưng lau rất nhẹ nhàng bằng cồn 90 mà nó vẫn bị thủng một lỗ như vậy

----------


## nnk

> Em thay mới rồi bác, nhưng lau rất nhẹ nhàng bằng cồn 90 mà nó vẫn bị thủng một lỗ như vậy


lớp phủ vàng đó theo như bên nhà cung cấp nói thì nó là lớp chống phản xạ, giúp tia truyền qua kính tối đa nhất có thể, khi không có lớp đó kính vẫn làm việc được nhưng tia ra bị yếu và mỏ cắt của máy sẽ nóng hơn bình thường, kính xài lâu nó cũng tróc thôi, còn nếu kính mới mà tróc thì có vấn đề về chất lượng sản xuất rồi, cùng là hàng tàu nhưng có loại có 80 tệ có loại tới hơn 300 tệ

----------

patung

----------


## anhcos

> lớp phủ vàng đó theo như bên nhà cung cấp nói thì nó là lớp chống phản xạ, giúp tia truyền qua kính tối đa nhất có thể, khi không có lớp đó kính vẫn làm việc được nhưng tia ra bị yếu và mỏ cắt của máy sẽ nóng hơn bình thường, kính xài lâu nó cũng tróc thôi, còn nếu kính mới mà tróc thì có vấn đề về chất lượng sản xuất rồi, cùng là hàng tàu nhưng có loại có 80 tệ có loại tới hơn 300 tệ


Không chính xác rồi bác, lớp đó sẽ làm lớp phản xạ nếu là gương phản xạ, nhằm tăng hiệu suất phản xạ.
Trong trường hợp là thấu kính, tia sẽ truyền qua thì lớp phủ là lớp chống phản xạ, cũng làm tăng hiệu suất truyền qua.

Lớp đấy không nên dùng hóa chất mạnh để làm sạch vì nó sẽ tẩy luôn lớp đó.

Nếu gương phản xạ đấy bị hỏng ngay chỗ đó thì bác có thể dời gương đi 1 chút. 
Không biết các bác thế nào, mình tự chế kính thiên văn nhiều nên vụ này khá dễ.

----------

patung

----------


## nnk

> Không chính xác rồi bác, lớp đó sẽ làm lớp phản xạ nếu là gương phản xạ, nhằm tăng hiệu suất phản xạ.
> Trong trường hợp là thấu kính, tia sẽ truyền qua thì lớp phủ là lớp chống phản xạ, cũng làm tăng hiệu suất truyền qua.
> 
> Lớp đấy không nên dùng hóa chất mạnh để làm sạch vì nó sẽ tẩy luôn lớp đó.
> 
> Nếu gương phản xạ đấy bị hỏng ngay chỗ đó thì bác có thể dời gương đi 1 chút. 
> Không biết các bác thế nào, mình tự chế kính thiên văn nhiều nên vụ này khá dễ.


thì cái này của chủ thớt là kính hội tụ mà, lớp đó là chống phản xạ còn gì nữa

----------

patung

----------


## anhcos

Do mình đọc k kỹ mà, cái máy laser mình xài ổn nên chưa tháo ra nghịch bao giờ nên k thấy cái thấu kính mà chỉ thấy mâý cái gương thôi bác.

----------

patung

----------


## patung

> lớp phủ vàng đó theo như bên nhà cung cấp nói thì nó là lớp chống phản xạ, giúp tia truyền qua kính tối đa nhất có thể, khi không có lớp đó kính vẫn làm việc được nhưng tia ra bị yếu và mỏ cắt của máy sẽ nóng hơn bình thường, kính xài lâu nó cũng tróc thôi, còn nếu kính mới mà tróc thì có vấn đề về chất lượng sản xuất rồi, cùng là hàng tàu nhưng có loại có 80 tệ có loại tới hơn 300 tệ


Trước em bị vỡ một cái, đặt mua ở HN 1.000.000 mà sang lắp lau bằng Cồn nó bay mất đúng thành một cái lỗ, mặc dù lau nhẹ tay, không hiểu nếu đặt loại tốt thì đặt ở đâu bác.
Em hỏi thêm chút nếu em muốn thay cả bộ đầu gá sang dùng loại thấu kính có tiêu cự 63.5 thì có được không và chi phí có nặng lắm không hả Bác

----------


## Dinhthobk

> Trước em bị vỡ một cái, đặt mua ở HN 1.000.000 mà sang lắp lau bằng Cồn nó bay mất đúng thành một cái lỗ, mặc dù lau nhẹ tay, không hiểu nếu đặt loại tốt thì đặt ở đâu bác.
> Em hỏi thêm chút nếu em muốn thay cả bộ đầu gá sang dùng loại thấu kính có tiêu cự 63.5 thì có được không và chi phí có nặng lắm không hả Bác


thường là 800-800k bác. hàng có bảo hành 6 tháng thì phải

----------


## Dinhthobk

> Trước em bị vỡ một cái, đặt mua ở HN 1.000.000 mà sang lắp lau bằng Cồn nó bay mất đúng thành một cái lỗ, mặc dù lau nhẹ tay, không hiểu nếu đặt loại tốt thì đặt ở đâu bác.
> Em hỏi thêm chút nếu em muốn thay cả bộ đầu gá sang dùng loại thấu kính có tiêu cự 63.5 thì có được không và chi phí có nặng lắm không hả Bác


kính của em vẫn dùng cồn lau thường xuyên mà. không bị làm sao cả

----------


## nguyenhungcase

Em cũng để lâu ko dùng giờ thấy mầu xỉn xỉn, khắc kém hẳn

----------


## nnk

> Em cũng để lâu ko dùng giờ thấy mầu xỉn xỉn, khắc kém hẳn


Tháo ra vệ sinh cồn, không sạch thì nước rửa chén rửa dưới vòi nước rồi lau khô, đằng nào kính ố cũng xài không tốt, cứ mạnh dạn mà vệ sinh đi, hư thì mua cái khác

----------

